# Οι Μέντελσον και οι Μπαρτόλντι



## nickel (May 11, 2013)

Το όνομα *Μέντελσον* το πρωτοσυνάντησα στο εξώφυλλο ενός βιβλίου που μπήκε στη βιβλιοθήκη μου στα χρόνια του δημοτικού. Ήταν η _Ιστορία της Ελληνικής Επαναστάσεως_ του ΜΕΝΤΕΛΣΟΝ-ΜΠΑΡΤΟΛΝΤΥ, με το όνομα του συγγραφέα γραμμένο έτσι, με κεφαλαία. Γνωστή κουταμάρα, να γράφονται δύσκολα ονόματα με κεφαλαία, με αποτέλεσμα να κυκλοφορούν διάφορες λανθασμένες προφορές. Θυμάμαι λοιπόν ότι για πολλά χρόνια το δεύτερο συνθετικό του διπλού επωνύμου το πρόφερα γαλλικά, με τον τόνο στη λήγουσα.

Τον μουσικό τον γνώρισα αργότερα, ίσως στα χρόνια του γυμνασίου, αρχικά μάλλον από το πασίγνωστο _Γαμήλιο εμβατήριο_, και τις περισσότερες φορές σαν *Φέλιξ Μέντελσον*, χωρίς το *Μπαρτόλντι*. Ο Μέντελσον ήταν από οικογένεια Εβραίων της Γερμανίας με σημαντικό ρόλο στον τραπεζικό τομέα (τον οποίο εγκατέλειψαν το 1938, όταν αναγκάστηκαν από τους Ναζί να πουλήσουν την τράπεζα στην Deutsche Bank). 

Οι γονείς του Φέλιξ δεν ήταν θρήσκοι, δεν μεγάλωσαν τα παιδιά τους με τα εβραϊκά δόγματα και κάποια στιγμή βαφτίστηκαν όλοι χριστιανοί, παιδιά και γονείς. Τότε πρόσθεσαν και το επώνυμο Μπαρτόλντι στο δικό τους. Το είχε ήδη προσθέσει στο όνομά του ο αδελφός της μητέρας του Φέλιξ, όταν είχε γίνει αυτός χριστιανός, και ήταν *το όνομα κάποιου κτήματος της οικογένειας στο Βερολίνο*. Από εκεί λοιπόν το _Μπαρτόλντι_. Μαθαίνω ότι τα παιδιά της οικογένειας δεν αγάπησαν αυτό το δεύτερο όνομα. Ούτε και το κοινό του μουσουργού: στην Αγγλία τις τρεις στις τέσσερις φορές ακούς το σκέτο _Μέντελσον_.

Ο *Καρλ Μέντελσον Μπαρτόλντι*, που έγραψε την ιστορία της δικής μας Επανάστασης, ήταν ο πρωτότοκος γιος του μουσουργού. Αγγλική εγγραφή στη Wikipedia δεν βρήκα, αλλά υπάρχουν ελληνική και γερμανική.
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Καρλ_Μέντελσον_Μπαρτόλντυ
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carl_Mendelssohn_Bartholdy

Περισσότερα έχει η αγγλική Wikipedia για τον μικρότερο αδελφό, τον Πάουλ, ο οποίος ήταν διακεκριμένος χημικός και ξεκίνησε την παραγωγή ανιλίνης στη Γερμανία. Το όνομα της εταιρείας του: Agfa (ναι, η γνωστή). 

Ωραίο αν και ατεκμηρίωτο ένα απόφθεγμα του βιομήχανου της οικογένειας που αναφέρει η Βικιπαίδεια:
 Όταν κάποτε ρωτήθηκε ο Πάουλ Μέντελσον πώς πέρασε την ζωή του, απάντησε: «Σχεδόν απαρατήρητος, ανάμεσα στον πατέρα μου και τον αδελφό μου».


Η διάθεση να γράψω τα παραπάνω ξεκίνησε με την πληροφορία που αλίευσα από τα σχόλια στα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου, _Λίγα μεταπασχαλινά μεζεδάκια_, ότι στο κανάλι της Βουλής εμφανιζόταν το παρακάτω:




Ναι, «μπαλέτο των Μέντελσον και Μπαρτόλντι».

Αλλά αυτό το σπάσιμο των διπλών επωνύμων (και όχι μόνο) έχει ήδη καλυφθεί από μέλος του slang.gr:

Ανθίμου *και Γαζή γωνία*
Περιγραφή της οδού Ανθίμου Γαζή από κάποιον που αγνοεί πως πρόκειται για ένα μόνο άτομο. Παλιά ιστορία, η οποία ωστόσο συνεχίζεται επιτυχώς. Για παράδειγμα, υπάρχει και η οδός Καραγιώργη και Σερβίας, υπάρχουν και οι μουσικοί Μέντελσον και Μπαρτόλντυ, Ρίμσκυ και Κόρσακωφ, και ίσως άλλοι. Αυτό με κάνει να σκέφτομαι και άλλα άσχετα πράγματα, όπως την εμπνευσμένη μετάφραση (σε υποτιτλισμό ταινίας) «Η τράπεζα του ποταμού» (river’s bank) ή «το κανόνι του Πάχελμπελ» (Pachelbel’s canon) ή, ακόμα ακόμα (όπως λένε), ο «Άγιος Πίτερσμπουργκ» (Saint Petersburg).
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/Anthimou_kai_Gazi_gonia_4631/

Ας κλείσουμε με κάτι αψεγάδιαστο: Ένα από τα βρετανικά κομμάτια του Μέντελσον (χωρίς... τον Μπαρτόλντι): τις _Εβρίδες_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2013)

Ας βάλουμε εδώ και το χειρότερο ανάποδο παράδειγμα, με τους Κύπριους ήρωες Μιχαλάκη Καραολή και Ανδρέα Δημητρίου, που σκοπίμως οι παλιοί ανέφεραν όταν τους τιμούσαν με ονόματα οδών με τη σειρά Καραολή-Δημητρίου ώστε να αποφύγουν τις οδούς «Δημ. Καραολή», με τις οποίες δυστυχώς έχει γεμίσει πια όλη η Ελλάδα... (απλώς δείτε πόσα από τα γκουγκλίσματα παραπέμπουν σε επίσημα έγγραφα :curse:).


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2014)

Έγραψε χτες ο Παντελής Μπουκάλας για το Κτηματολόγιο και το πλεόνασμα, και παρέθεσε ένα χορταστικό απόσπασμα από την _Ιστορία της Ελλάδος_ του Καρλ Μέντελσον-Μπαρτόλντι.

Ωστε λοιπόν 260 εκατ. ευρώ φόροι που δόθηκαν για το Κτηματολόγιο μεταμφιέστηκαν αυθαιρέτως σε «πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα»; Αυτό πάντως καταγγέλλεται. Ας πάμε, λοιπόν, πίσω. Στη γέννηση του νεοελληνικού κράτους. Το ταξίδι μας το διευκολύνει -δυστυχώς- η αίσθηση πως είμαστε καθηλωμένοι σε κάποιο σημειωτόν. Στη μονότονη επανάληψη πέντε-δέκα προβλημάτων που όλο κινούμε να τα λύσουμε κι όλο άλυτα μένουν. Στον Γερμανό ιστορικό Καρλ Μέντελσον-Μπαρτόλντι (γιο του μουσουργού Φέλιξ Μέντελσον), στη φιλική αυστηρότητά του, οφείλουμε πολλές ενδιαφέρουσες παρατηρήσεις για τη νεότερη Ελλάδα. Μία από αυτές αφορά το Κτηματολόγιο. Παραθέτω από την «Ελληνική Ιστορία» του, σε μετάφραση Αγγελου Βλάχου:

«Οι υπό του λαού πληρωνόμενοι φόροι δεν εισήρχοντο εις το δημόσιον ταμείον, αλλ’ εις τα βαλάντια ολίγων ιδιωτών. Τα ελαττώματα ταύτα του φορολογικού συστήματος έβλεπε βεβαίως ο Κυβερνήτης· και εστέναζε μεν, αλλά δεν ενεβάθυνε εις το κακόν. [...] Προ πάντων όμως κύριον αυτού μέλημα έπρεπε τότε να καταστή η αυστηρά διάκρισις μεταξύ ιδιωτικών κτημάτων και των πρότερον μεν εις τον Σουλτάνον και τα οθωμανικά τεμένη ανηκόντων βακουφίων, νυν δε εθνικών γαιών. [...] Η εθνική ελληνική περιουσία ην τόσω μεγάλη, ώστε απετέλει τα τέσσαρα δέκατα μέχρι του ημίσεος της όλης εκτάσεως της Ελλάδος. Η επιτροπή εν τούτοις, ην διώρισεν ο Καποδίστριας προς κτηματικήν της χώρας απογραφήν, ουδέ κατ’ ελάχιστον ανταπεκρίνετο εις την σπουδαιότητα του έργου της. Είχε τίτλον και ελάμβανεν αποζημιώσεις, αλλ’ ουδέν άξιον λόγου κατώρθωσε. [...] Πλην δε τούτου υπήρχε και το άλλον κακόν, ότι την διανομήν της ακαλλιεργήτου εθνικής γης εις απόρους και αξιολόγους πολίτας υπέσχετο πάντοτε η κυβέρνησις, ουδέποτε δε ηδύνατο να πραγματοποιήση».

Συνεχίζει δριμύς ο ιστορικός: «Οι Ελληνες, κληρονομήσαντες παρά των κλασσικών αυτών προγόνων τον πόθον αμερίμνου τρυφηλού βίου και της εν μεγαλοπρεπεί οκνηρία ευμαρείας, είχον συνειθίσει να θεωρώσι την διανομήν των εκτεταμένων γαιών ως το πέρας παντός αυτών δεινού. [...] Ενόσω όμως ηγνοείτο η εθνική περιουσία, ην αυτόχρημα αστειότης πας κενός κερδοφόρος υπολογισμός, επί της διανομής αυτής βασιζόμενος. Και το κτηματολόγιον δε αν κατωρθούτο, αδύνατον πάλιν ήτο, ως απήτει η των Ελλήνων ανυπομονησία, να γείνει άμεσος η διανομή εις πάντας τους συνωθουμένους και αξιούντας. Διότι άμα του παρελθόντος κινδύνου, πάντες οι της Ελλάδος κομπολακύθαι παρέστησαν σωτήρες της πατρίδος, εκατοστύας Τούρκων φονεύσαντες».

Αγνωστες λέξεις; Ισως μία, η αριστοφανική «κομπολακύθαι», οι μεγάλοι κομπαστές. Αγνωστες έννοιες όμως δεν υπάρχουν στο κείμενο του Μέντελσον. Ολα οικεία είναι: οι φόροι που χάνονται, οι επιτροπές που αμείβονται αδρά για τη σκανδαλώδη αδράνειά τους, το κράτος που όταν θέλει, δεν μπορεί, κι όταν μπορεί, δεν θέλει. Εξού και η άγνωστη πραγματικότητα, δύο αιώνες μετά: το Κτηματολόγιο.​
Την _Ιστορία της Ελλάδος_ του «*Καρόλου Μενδελσώνος-Βαρθόλδη*» σε μετάφραση Άγγελου Βλάχου μπορείτε να την κατεβάσετε από την Ανέμη.
http://anemi.lib.uoc.gr/metadata/8/a/5/metadata-264-0000175.tkl

Βλέπω ότι το μέρος του έργου που αναφέρεται στην Επανάσταση κυκλοφόρησε πρόσφατα σε δύο ή σε τέσσερις τόμους, σε μετάφραση Κ. Τσοπάνη.

http://biblionet.gr/main.asp?page=r...gh=&OrigLang=&PagesFrom=&PagesTo=&avail_stat=


----------



## Costas (Sep 29, 2020)

Καλημέρα σας.

Παρατήρησα το εξής περίεργο: τα βιβλία του Κ. Τσοπάνη έχουν τίτλους στη δημοτική· οι μεταφράσεις του, στην καθαρεύουσα (εδώ). Π.χ. "Ο μυστικισμός στις θρησκείες του κόσμου" (2005), αλλά "Η ιστορία της ελληνικής επαναστάσεως. Βιβλίον Β: Προπαρασκευαστικαί κινήσεις και έκρηξις της επαναστάσεως" (2011). Η παρουσίαση του τόμου είναι στη δημοτική. Η επιμέλεια είναι του ίδιου. Τι 'ν' τούτο;
[Ο τ. 5, που έχει άλλον μεταφραστή (αλλά τον Κ. Τσοπάνη επιμελητή), είναι πάλι "Η ιστορία της ελληνικής επαναστάσεως" με -εως. Δεν ξέρω αν το κείμενο είναι στη δημοτική ή όχι.]


----------



## nickel (Sep 30, 2020)

Νομίζω ότι θα αποκτήσεις μια πληρέστερη εικόνα αν ξεφυλλίσεις σελίδες του πρώτου τόμου στο αναγνωστήριο του εκδοτικού οίκου, εδώ.


----------



## anepipsogos (Sep 30, 2020)

Συνέκρινα για κάποιες σελίδες τη μετάφραση του Βλάχου με την "απόδοση στη Νέα Ελληνική" του Τσοπάνη. Πρόκειται, εάν δεν απατώμαι, για ένα είδος ενδογλωσσικής μετάφρασης του κειμένου του Βλάχου. 

Δεν με συγκινούν, ομολογώ ευθέως, τα τοιαύτα "μεταφράσματα" εκ της καθαρευούσης εις την "Νέα Ελληνική" και ούτε με βρίσκουν σύμφωνο οι όποιες "μεταφράσεις" έχουν γίνει, π.χ. του Ροϊδη και λοιπών καθαρευόντων.

Αλλά περί ορέξεως παστουρμαδόπιτα:drool:


----------

